# Exhaust side power



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

I tried posting in the forced induction forum as well as NA for either a turbo setup or exhaust manifold design for NA usage.It seems that everyone on those forums relies heavily on the aftermarket.I asked if anyone had ever turboed A S110 chassis 200sx- no answer.Then I thought I would try NA and build a header for the Car.So I asked if anybody knew of a calculator that could help design a header for my car by calculating primary size/length and secondary size/length.No hits on that either.So now Im here because I figure other than the 510 there isn't really alot of aftermarket support for classic nissans and datsuns.So presumably you all might be pretty good at making stuff work.

First off: has anyone ever Turboed a S110 chassis 200sx?Or for that matter has anyone had any luck turboing a NAPS-Z engine?
OR

Anyone know of a header or engine calculator that would assist me in designing a header for my car?Anyone ever designed and built a header for their car-any tips?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm sorry I don't have the answer to your questions, but I like the S110's [200SX] and would like to know how you're doing with yours. Can you give us an update? Maybe some pics too?

Mike


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

the only update I have is my car is still stock but it has a blown headgasket and its next in line to get fixed.


----------

